# married information



## safwenjones (Jan 13, 2016)

hello everybody i am from tunisia but i would like to know some information im going to married with a german but i would like to know what kind of papers she need to bring with here while she is coming in tunisia and thanks .


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

safwenjones said:


> hello everybody i am from tunisia but i would like to know some information im going to married with a german but i would like to know what kind of papers she need to bring with here while she is coming in tunisia and thanks .


If you want to get marrted in Tunisia then you will have to ask the relevant Tunisian authority about that.

It's relatively unlikely that somebody on the German forum will know about that.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If you're getting married in Tunisia, you need to contact whichever office in Tunisia handles marriages, and ask them.

If you're planning to return to Germany and use the marriage for a new residence status, you and/or she needs to go to the Ausländerbehörde and ask what sort of documentation they will require.


----------

